# Is This Okeah Genuine



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wondered if this looked genuine to you guys?

Thanks


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It looks OK eah to me :groan:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh dear.....Mel would be proud of that one.....


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Although the dial has been affected by something in the past,it looks original as do the hands,the case and pushers should be stainless,the movement should be of a quite early production number,pre 5000,although thats not set in stone.The fading on the inner bezel is quite common.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks right to me

here's Macs which will be newer with a slightly different handset










here's my early Shturmanskie as you can see the same watch apart from the dial


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys I am told it's a rare white lume version.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks the biz to me, a gentle clean of the dial might help, wear it and ENJOY! :cheers:

(Pretenders to the Crown (OK-eah to me!) will be executed :taz: )


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

looks like an original run one... if so worth a bit - looks like it could've been redialed sometime but quite faithful if so.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

It looks great to me too unk:

here's my Sturmanskie, if they have the same gubbins inside then why the different names??










john 

BTW, the stopwatch has been disabled on mine (though i can't remember why it done by the previous owner), i may send it off to Ryte Time to have the parts re-instated...

.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> It looks great to me too unk:
> 
> here's my Sturmanskie, if they have the same gubbins inside then why the different names??


Yours is a version of the Air Force chronograph; the 'Sturmanskie' = 'Steerman' = 'Navigator'.

The 'Okeah' = 'Ocean' is a version of the Navy watch, and was also used by cosmonauts.

The Buran was named after the Soviet Space Shuttle, and again went to the Air Force and ?into space?

("The Buran is a wind which blows across eastern Asia, specifically Xinjiang, Siberia, and Kazakhstan." Also means blizzard)

Lots and lots of 3133s out there; I like those with an, even tenuous, link to their military origins..

I have a few; here's my Okeah this morning having breakfast...











​


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Chris

It makes sense now :yes:

cheers, John


----------

